
A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away - callumlocke
https://www.google.com/#q=A+long+time+ago+in+a+galaxy+far,+far+away
======
ColinWright
I guess this is supposed to be an Easter Egg, but all it does on my browser is
return search results.

Any suggestions as to what it might be supposed to do, and how I can share in
the experience?

~~~
ant6n
It shows the Google search result of the beginning of the Star Wars title
crawl as a title crawl.

Very meta.

~~~
ColinWright
Not for me. I wonder why not.

